# pkg install taking its sweet time (X-post from freebsd-pkg@freebsd.org)



## Zeb McCorkle (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if it's supposed to work like this, but when I run `# pkg install <insert any package here>` it:


takes a very long time to update the repository catalogue
pauses for 15-45 seconds between fetching each file
At least the download speeds are good (saturating my Internet connection), but it's very annoying having pauses all of the time. This has been happening since I first installed FreeBSD yesterday.

While I was writing this email, 5 packages had downloaded.


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Dec 7, 2015)

Bad _nameserver_ in /etc/resolv.conf might cause this.

Juha


----------

